

Young Blood Reverses Signs of Aging in Old Mice - cwan
http://www.technologyreview.com/biomedicine/24421/

======
andrewljohnson
This is nothing new. Vampires established long ago that you can survive off of
the blood and life force of other creatures indefinitely.

~~~
jcapote
Here's an upvote, cause you made me laugh.

